# Carb Installation



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I just got my carb back from Cliff and it came with one gasket and a thin metal plate.
It seems to me there should be two gaskets and the plate should go between them, the gasket opens the crossover but the plate blocks it.
What order should they go on, gasket then plate then carb?
This makes no sense to me since it seems like there should also be a gasket between the plate and the carb.
I can't seem to find any info on this on the net.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The thin stainless shim Qjet "gasket" was used on '67 Pontiac factory Qjet intakes. Similar deal was used up through '69 models on many BBC intakes with a Holley. There was a thin gasket on the intake, then the stainless shim, then the thin Qjet base gasket. Some folks like to drill and tap the '67 factory Qjet intakes for small hex type plugs, effectively blocking this heat channel, then just use one Qjet gasket.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

When I got my engine back from Jim he had drilled and tapped the manifold and plugged the crossover.
I removed the plugs and am running gasket, plate, gasket with the carb I have on it now.
Should I replace the plugs and just run a single gasket?


----------

